# Dog threw up twice in two days



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

It's been awhile since I posted, but everything with Isla has been going great until yesterday.

I am taking her into the vet tomorrow morning, but to ease my mind tonight please give me advice!

Yesterday mid morning Isla puked up her breakfast around 30 mins after eating it. I withheld food and only gave water until the next morning. (She normally only eats 2 times a day).

She was fine for the rest of the day, and didn't puke again.

Today she held down her breakfast, and was happy and hyper and normal all day.

This evening though, she randomly puked. (not after a feeding). I think the culprit is cat litter she keeps eating. I don't think its a TON of it, because there is still a lot of cat litter in the box, but it's enough to make her sick? I didn't witness it. I was out helping my husband clear out our garage when I believe it happened? We normally keep the door to the cat litter room shut, but I think one of my kids opened it? I am not sure. It's just a guess. 

Do I need to be panicking? Any advice or similar experiences would be SO appreciated. This little furry girl means so much to us.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

After vomiting, I would withhold food, which you did, and then feed a bland diet when you resume feeding. I wouldn't panic.. Molly has vomited 2 or 3 times a day and she would be fine the next day. I don't have any experience with cat litter though.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Thank you! Have you ever had Molly vomit 2 days in a row though? Not constant puking, but puked a lot all at once, and then puked a lot once the next day? So puzzled?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

No she has not thrown up two days in a row. If Isla throws up a third day even on a bland diet, I would take her to the vet.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

If it will ease your mind, by all means take her to the vet. I always say it's better to be safe than sorry, but because of this - I should have premium parking at my vet. LOL.

My dog gets sick at nothing. He just has a sensitive stomach. He can't have this certain type of cheese, that type of treat, or water that's too cold. I've had to learn his triggers because otherwise, I'd be cleaning up a lot of vomit, and trust me - I HAVE.

Are you positive she has gotten into the kitty litter? Do you *know* she got into it around the time she ate breakfast the first time she got sick or the second time she got sick? If so, I'd put the kitty litter somewhere else that she can't possibly get to it for a few days and see if she gets sick again. Eliminate what you think is the cause before spending a lot at the vet. If she gets sick again and you KNOW she couldn't have gotten into the litter, I say take her..or do the gross thing and check her vomit for other stuff while you clean it up.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sure by now you've gone to the vet and back. Hopefully Isla is okay.

There are so many reasons for the yakking... so it's really difficult to pin down the cause. 

Just out of curiosity, is Isla on Trifexis?

(I only ask because when trying to diagnose why Cassie was yakking, that was one of the things we thought it might be)


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> ...but because of this - I should have premium parking at my vet. LOL.


Me too!



dexter0125 said:


> He can't have [...] water that's too cold.


Really?? That's very interesting to hear. Cassie LOVES chilled water. Every so often, I'll fill her water bowl from the pitcher in my fridge, and she'll get all excited. But I never would have guessed that it could potentially be a cause or contributor of her yakking...


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Castaway said:


> Really?? That's very interesting to hear. Cassie LOVES chilled water. Every so often, I'll fill her water bowl from the pitcher in my fridge, and she'll get all excited. But I never would have guessed that it could potentially be a cause or contributor of her yakking...


Yep. He can eat ice, and if his water is chilled - like in his bowl that stays outside or out of the water hose (he loves to drink out of the water hose) - it's okay - but if I give him water out of the refrigerator (like bottled water or water out of the dispenser) he gets sick. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

careful with giving your dog iced water, we had one that love it so much that she had ice hanging off her face then a seizure from it. room temperature water is better for both man and beast


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Isla checked out okay, and seems to be in the clear. We are still watching her for more episodes, but hopefully it was just an isolated experience! It has been 2 full days without vomit, so I am feeling much better! Phew! Thank you for all of your support during a scary time. There is nothing like feeling helpless to help something you love so much.


----------

